# I love staying home on holidays



## Guest (Apr 5, 2012)

I love staying home on holidays. Many of my neighbors take off for somewhere else, and it's very peaceful now until they all come home. Just saw on the news that traffic between MX City and Cuernavaca is traveling along at *1 KM PER HOUR*. Travel out of MX City towards Toluca and Queretaro is also a bit faster than a snail - hahahahha.


----------



## Detailman (Aug 27, 2011)

GringoCArlos said:


> I love staying home on holidays. Many of my neighbors take off for somewhere else, and it's very peaceful now until they all come home. Just saw on the news that traffic between MX City and Cuernavaca is traveling along at *1 KM PER HOUR*. Travel out of MX City towards Toluca and Queretaro is also a bit faster than a snail - hahahahha.


Bulgaria??? Just noticed that. I think the last time I looked it was Wales.

GringoCArlos, you are one tricky devil!  I am still scratching my head but I have theories.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

GringoCArlos said:


> I love staying home on holidays. Many of my neighbors take off for somewhere else, and it's very peaceful now until they all come home. Just saw on the news that traffic between MX City and Cuernavaca is traveling along at *1 KM PER HOUR*. Travel out of MX City towards Toluca and Queretaro is also a bit faster than a snail - hahahahha.


Is that home in Bulgaria or home somewhere in Mexico?  

I love spending Semana Santa in Mexico City, especially the period from Thursday to Sunday. There's still lots going on, but, for a humongous city, things seem calm and quiet. The traffic is much lighter and you can always get a seat on the bus. In my little neighborhood, it feels like Sunday: there are few cars and noisy trucks on the street, and most of the local businesses and stores are closed.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

You really want to hide if you live on the beach. I live a few miles from a beach destination and stocked up big time last week. Not only are the beaches packed but also the stores and banks. ATM's run out of money. In this little community you wouldn't know it's Semana Santa


----------

